# Need help with squeel



## brandon05gto (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok when i first got my GTO about every time i let the clutch out a quiet squeak would come from the bell housing. It progressively squealed louder and longer until i finally decided to do something about it. I replaced everything that has to do with the clutch, flywheel (monster aluminum), clutch (monster stage 3), pilot bearing, slave cylinder, master cylinder (tick flow adjustable). The squeal is still happening. I also noticed a burn mark on my drive shaft yoke so my next idea is that the drive shaft might be pinching in the bearing around the yoke. I was thinking that old mounts might be the culprit but I don't know. Can any one help me?


----------

